

Anonymous lashes out at Norway massacre suspect - pavlov
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1009_3-20083025-83/anonymous-lashes-out-at-norway-massacre-suspect/

======
rick888
Wow, so Anonymous has decided to censor and alter something online. They are
getting just as bad as the government(s) they claim to be against.

